# What should I expect in Kingston for my Signals Officer course?



## koko_00 (8 Aug 2006)

Im just about to head to St.Jean in a few weeks to start my reg career (after 2 years Pres Infantry). So i know what basic and CAP should be like but what am i to expect in Kingston as part of my Signals officer course (formerly CELE land)?

Im just looking for a brief description of how long the course and/or daily routine, type of subjects we take....


Thanks for the help


----------



## Pinto (15 Aug 2006)

<rant> First off, a pet peeve: It's "Signal Officer," not "Signals Officer," as per the standing orders for the Royal Canadian Corps of Signals, which, as far as I know, still stand in at least this area. </rant>

OK; I can't remember how long the courses are and what the detailed list of subjects taught are; it's been a while since I've taught on them. But, in general:

There used to be a fair amount of Basic Infantry stuff, section and platoon tactics, but I gather that has been removed and is now part of the CAP...

The courses tend to have a good mix of practical and theoretical; information on how radios work and how to work our radios; area communication systems; garrison systems (phone and computer networks), The Signal Estimate, how to write Op Orders and the Signal Annex to same; ComSec, Crypto... plus the stuff that really comes in handy, like how to write, and basic project management (seriously; that last one is very important...)

Maybe some of the folks from CFSCE A Sqn can add some detail?

Cheers!
-Pinto


----------

